# Calling in bears ??? anyone ever do it ??



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi, I am going spring bear hunting soon....anyone ever try calling in bear ??

Brian


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Send a P.M. to bearmanric as I'll bet he has.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey thank you.

I wrote him a PM. I hope he has some thoughts.

B.


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 16, 2010)

i have called a few in. i use Raspy Distress, bear cub Distress and Fawn on a Hand call. with my Foxpro Fury playing elk or Fawn Distress or cub in Distress. i have a spring bear permit here by my house. bear's are starting to move more now and fawn and calve's will be here soon then the action get's going. Rick


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

What is the address of your site?


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 16, 2010)

i'll pm you later. very busy right now. Rick

RR Calls - Home


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 16, 2010)




----------

